
Git is clunky - dash2
https://medium.com/@davidhughjones/git-is-clunky-24c02e3f30e3
======
CrystalLangUser
You don't need to revert your commits if you made them on the wrong branch.
[1]

Additionally, you don't need to do anything other than forking the repo on
Github. [2]

Git is a bit clunky, but it's also really powerful. It's a tool like anything
else that we have to learn- what better alternative is there for version
control?. There are some attempts at abstractions, like Git Legit. [3]

[1]: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1628563/move-the-most-
re...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1628563/move-the-most-recent-
commits-to-a-new-branch-with-git)

[2]: [https://help.github.com/articles/editing-files-in-your-
repos...](https://help.github.com/articles/editing-files-in-your-repository/)

[3]: [http://www.git-legit.org/](http://www.git-legit.org/)

~~~
dash2
Yes, I appreciate git's power. That's why I suggest a layer on top. It's just
that for many ordinary use cases, the workflow is too complex. I'm sure that
for e.g. the Linux kernel, that power is essential. Thanks for your links.

------
IcePic
That's my experience also. It's fine that it allows complicated operations,
it's just so boring that it has to make the simple stuff complex too, in order
to allow for the complicated things.

